# Does the impeller being higher or lower matter?



## RogerInColorado (Jan 16, 2013)

As I read about dust collection systems and see pictures of what people use, I have grown curious about the location of the impeller/blower assembly and whether or not it has an effect on performance. Some of them, like the Harbor Freight 2HP, have the assembly down close to the floor. Others have it higher and more in line with the inlet to the bag/filter assembly. Does anyone have any idea if one is better than the other (and if so, does relocation help)?


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

Air velocity trumps gravity in this case. It's all about whatever is convenient to the designer of the system I would suspect. If your really had to worry about it you wouldn't want it taking up space in your shop.


----------

